# Need help with Minima A.1 Error Code



## evanr (May 23, 2019)

Hi all, I got an error code when turning on my Minima this week and I've been trying to figure out the issue ever since. I need an expert (paging DaveC !!) or at least someone with more knowledge than me at this point.

Error code is "*A1*" displaying on the front display. The manual says (page 18) this means *Brew boiler temperature probe not connected or short circuit*.

I have opened up the machine to check for any loose cables, and found nothing. Nevertheless, *I unplugged and reinserted every cable and connector*, and the problem remains.

Then I took out my multimeter/voltmeter and *tested for continuity between all connectors between the brew boiler thermocouple* (the probe with two wires going in the top of brew boiler) *and the controller's PCB*. I verified that all connectors have proper electrical connection, all the way to the controller board's PCB. I verified that the two wires to the probe are not shorted to each other (no connection between them). My next step (I think) would be to unscrew the thermocouple fastener and inspect the thermocouple all the way in to the brew boiler. I haven't done that yet because I don't want to reseal the fixture if I don't have to, and honestly that part is intimidating (because water).

My question: *what should I try next?* It's under warranty still, but I don't want to pay shipping to EU or wait for such a long time. I'm usually pretty handy to solve these things myself.

Thank you for reading this far!

Evan


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If @DaveC can't help then I think @Hasi had something similar on his minima and might be able to chip in


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't know how old this Minima is? On some of the production there were too many probes from one manufacturer that went faulty and they changed supplier. *Just ask your retailer to send you a brew boiler thermal sensor and that should sort things out*. Once the case is off, it only takes a few minutes to fit. Definitely not worth sending the machine overseas to Europe or anywhere else but I just remembered you are in the USA, so you would go to your local retailer for the part.

The sensors only put on with PTFE tape, unless they started using thread sealant and just needs 5 to 7 turns of PTFE tape when you put it back on (the tape needs to be replaced, £1 for a 10m roll from any DIY shed).

If it's with thread sealant just come back for any extra advice if you have trouble....


----------



## evanr (May 23, 2019)

thanks to both of you! I'll send an email about it right away.

(and yep, I'm in the US, nice memory!)


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

late to the party, but yes I had such an incident on mine. Is a beta unit, though.

You can identify old (and cumbersome) probes by white wire colour, new ones have red wires.
On my beta machine, they'd run wiring directly from probe to controller. I think production machines feature an extension cord while probe only has very short wires and plug.
Therefore, fitting a new one will be very quick and easy. But check before ordering whether you need the extension cord as well!

Hope this helps


----------



## evanr (May 23, 2019)

My probe wires are red, but have a bit of white sheath near the end. But both probes have the extension cable that you describe, so they're likely from the new manufacturer.

Thanks again for the quick help


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

alright, then what happens if you switch probe wiring over?

you should get an A3 error I believe if probe is busted.
if it still gives you an A1 error, check wiring (for connection at controller terminal as well as for conduction of extension lead - use multimeter).
if all is fine, my guess would be a faulty controller.


----------



## evanr (May 23, 2019)

oh yes, that's exactly what happens! I forgot to mention that in my original post.

While I wait for the new probe to come in (espressocoffeeshop said it would be free), I might move the steam boiler probe over to the brew boiler. I mostly use steam on weekends only.

Would rotating the probes be an issue at all?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

evanr said:


> Would rotating the probes be an issue at all?


 No it will be fine


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hasi said:


> alright, then what happens if you switch probe wiring over?
> 
> you should get an A3 error I believe if probe is busted.
> if it still gives you an A1 error, check wiring (for connection at controller terminal as well as for conduction of extension lead - use multimeter).
> if all is fine, my guess would be a faulty controller.


 Well solved @hasi


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

evanr said:


> oh yes, that's exactly what happens! I forgot to mention that in my original post.
> 
> While I wait for the new probe to come in (espressocoffeeshop said it would be free), I might move the steam boiler probe over to the brew boiler. I mostly use steam on weekends only.
> 
> Would rotating the probes be an issue at all?


 but you have unplugged before extension cord, so you can rule a faulty wire out?


----------



## evanr (May 23, 2019)

Hasi said:


> but you have unplugged before extension cord, so you can rule a faulty wire out?


 extension cord and down into the controller is ship shape, tested w multimeter.

picked up some PTFE today. about to swap it out


----------

